# Rusty Silvia-Beware purging steam into the drip tray...



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

Just thought I'd share a recent observation on my Silvia. The machine is only just over a year old but I noticed a few loose/raised bits of paint on the black painted steel frame underneath the drip tray. After a pit of poking, these came off to reveal surface rust of the steel underneath. Not too bad as I only though it was the front corner of the machine, but further examination showed the same all the way round where the tray sits (see picture) and also into the internal area where the pump sits under the water tank.

The cause I believe is purging steam into the drip tray, which fires water everywhere around this area, with the paint/coating Rancillio put on the steel not being able to protect it over time. After using the machine, I always wipe this area out with a dry cloth but it seems enough water still gets stuck in the corners and crevices to do the damage.

Purging the steam into the tray may have been a schoolboy error on my behalf but I would still have expected the paint to hold up better. To fix it, I've now put a few new coats of metal paint on with a bead of silicone in the corners. I'm hoping this combined with stopping blowing steam in will stop the problem appearing again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

